# Klonopin



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone else on this or in the past? Any help? Problems? What dosages work/ed for you?


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

first time benzo user.

I just got some of it .25-.5 i take two times a day.

pardon my lang. but this shit is GOOD.

I think that it really has made me chill out which i love, It makes it so I dont get worked up over my anxiety. Basically i think of anxiety it wont get me upset and it leaves so it really helps me out.

I have noticed it dulls me out just a tad, nothing really bad I still have my personality just a little different, nothign to be concerned about. Hell i would trade that for my scared feelings any day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

I used to be on 0,5mgs a day (night, actually) in combination with zoloft, but zoloft didn?t work at all and as a bonus gave me some nasty friggin side-effects. Damn it.

So then my shrink told me to change zoloft for dogmatil (sulripidum), that?s something for a mood as I was told. Just made me tired all the time (but still in combination with klono (or clonazepam or rivotril as it?s called here).

So after that, I quit everything, but I couldn?t stay with my anxiety (btw., my DP is still the same all the time all right :x )

All this is three months now - last week I am on klonopin again and - well, at least i can talk to people again and - that?s an inmprovement - i don?t cry as a baby all days. that?s good.

And sometimes, i got a feeling that the DP "fog" (you know what i talk about) is lifting a little little bit. Just a liitle, in terms of my mood, elseway i?m still spaced out..

So - I suppose klono helps me a little, even this small 0,5 dose. gives me some strengh to continue this fight :evil:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Getting off cost me 2 years of my life. I spent 2 years hating life, cursing God, severe pain all over, crawling out of my skin, admitted to the psych ward twice. Other than that, I have nothing but good things to say about klonopin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Getting off cost me 2 years of my life. I spent 2 years hating life, cursing God, severe pain all over, crawling out of my skin, admitted to the psych ward twice. Other than that, I have nothing but good things to say about klonopin.


Sounds not too good... how long have you been on that medication?

And what doses did you take?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

0.5 mgs for about 9 months and a quick taper. I'd watch out though. Once you take that stuff you need to take more and more and more and then it's even harder to get off. Just giving you a warning that i sure as hell wish somebody would've given me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I've been on 0.5 mg/day for almost 5 years. I didn't have really bad DP for those five years, I was just taking it for maintenance - basically because ny body felt I needed it. I couldn't sleep without taking it or I had really strange dreams. I have to say it sort of messed me up.

I'm going through a bad stint of DP now and now the usual 0.5 mg doesn't do a damned thing. I now have to take 1 or 1.5 mg to control an attack and I'm having to do it more frequently. I've been reading that one of the side effects is, you guessed it, DP. So now I want to get off the stuff, but I have no idea WTF would be able to control my DP and the associated anxiety. Another benzo? Can you take (for example) Valium while weaning yourslef off Klonopin? I'm afraid after long, I'll have to take more and more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Getting off cost me 2 years of my life. I spent 2 years hating life, cursing God, severe pain all over, crawling out of my skin, admitted to the psych ward twice. Other than that, I have nothing but good things to say about klonopin.




((()))

I would never touch the stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

> I'm going through a bad stint of DP now and now the usual 0.5 mg doesn't do a damned thing. I now have to take 1 or 1.5 mg to control an attack and I'm having to do it more frequently. I've been reading that one of the side effects is, you guessed it, DP. So now I want to get off the stuff, but I have no idea WTF would be able to control my DP and the associated anxiety. Another benzo? Can you take (for example) Valium while weaning yourslef off Klonopin? I'm afraid after long, I'll have to take more and more.


Man, I really hate discussing benzo's, because they are such a negative topic. But the reality is that benzo's are a tolerance drug and if you take ativan, valium or whatever benzo is out there-- you'll eventually just reach tolerance with that one too. I am not trying to make the situation sound hopeless, because it is far from that.

Some people replace their klonopin with valium and dump the klonopin. Valium has a long half life and it's supposedly easier to taper from. I've seen many people do it that way. I am not a medication guy, but I would even advise taking another drug if you must to help you get off the benzo's. Ya know, something to calm the storm. Anyhow, weigh your options and things will definetly get better for you.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Getting off cost me 2 years of my life. I spent 2 years hating life, cursing God, severe pain all over, crawling out of my skin, admitted to the psych ward twice. Other than that, I have nothing but good things to say about klonopin.


didn't go away in 2 YEARS?! pain for 2 years? why were you on it to begin with? was it for dp? please elaborate because i'm thinking of trying it since i have both occational anxiety and restless legs syndrome...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

> didn't go away in 2 YEARS?! pain for 2 years? why were you on it to begin with? was it for dp? please elaborate because i'm thinking of trying it since i have both occational anxiety and restless legs syndrome...


Yes, angentcooper, the withdrawal syndrome can last as long as two years with benzodiazipines. The pain was indescribable. Trying to describe what I went to would be like trying to convey what combat is like. I would rather drink gasoline for anxiety or RLS than to take benzo's. Maybe not all people who take these pills lose years of their lives, but I did, and i still don't have all my sh it together.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

how much were you taking and for how long exactly before you stopped


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I was taking 0.5 mgs a day and I stopped after a half year of usage.

And to anyone who may be scared by reading about my experience...Yes, it's real, but I am sure about 80% of people don't go through what I did. I actually feel bad for posting about benzo's, because i don't want to scare anyone.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

wow. i will definately think twice about ever taking klonopin now. i have taken really low doses of xanax to sleep (my grandma gives them to me now and then) but i haven't ever imagined it could be so hard to withdraw from a benzo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I think that level of intensity of withdrawal is rare... sounds terrible though. Always good to avoid regular use of any drug I guess...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

I took my first dose of Klonopin about six hours ago. I think it's going to be my last based on its potential danger. I thought getting off of Zoloft, Cymbalta, and Effexor was bad...I don't want to experience a benzo withdrawal. ((shudder)) I heard that it's like Xanax times five. Plus, I read that it can actually exacerbate depression??? Any comments on that? Yeah, I just don't feel like messing with the tranq's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

You could potentially be saving yourself from years of misery if you do that. I sure wish I would've done that several years back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I was taking 0.5 mgs a day and I stopped after a half year of usage.
> 
> And to anyone who may be scared by reading about my experience...Yes, it's real, but I am sure about 80% of people don't go through what I did. I actually feel bad for posting about benzo's, because i don't want to scare anyone.


What's wrong with telling us about your negative experiences with it?

I'm glad you did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks beachgirl. I have caught so much flak for sharing my experience that I refrain from mentioning it anymore. I see that some people are throwing their pills in the garbage due to hearing my story and others, so maybe i'll continue to preach the anti benzo gospel


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

PN-I'm not sure if you were diagnosed as depressed, but I am in the midst of a severe depression (hour-long sobbing spells in the dark every night...) I am concerned about taking Klonopin as I read it can cause or worsen depression. Any feedback on this?? Also, with the withdrawal, could you describe a bit more the "pain" you were subjected to? I took my third dose-not sure if it's too early to be saying this, but I feel almost too calm, devoid of emotion. It's like I have to FOCUS really hard to get myself to feel anything. It's starting to scare me. Oh, and last night I could have swore the eyes on my posters took on a sinister appearance. Freaked me out.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Everyone is aware that klonopin is actually a med that is good for dp right ... just wanted to get that out there before we curse it :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

I like hearing about people's experiences as well. no one in the real world seems to understand the pain you go through in this hell. everyone has a different experience and should be allowed to share that with others


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Pleeeaaaasseee share before I go full-speed ahead with this, and the time comes for me to go back to college and I want to get off of it in order to be able to focus...I want to know the potential damage I could be causing myself by trying to withdrawal!! PLEASE


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Dude, you could win with benzos, I don't question that. People can go on them for years and live in a state of total calmness, diminished DP, lessened depression etc..There are people here and elsewhere who are examples. The problem is that this is a hit or miss drug. If you miss, you are going to sink into a sh itpot deeper than your mind can fathom. You think your depression or DP is bad now? They will get 1000 times worse, plus hundreds of other symptoms appear that make DP look like a walk through a rose garden.

To answer your question, the benzo's never made me more depressed and actually worked quite well until I started to withdrawal. Other people do experience depression ranging from moderate to severe on the drugs. That's a common fact.

As far as the pain. Want the symptoms?

-Burning all over my body: In my back, stomach, head, spinal cord, legs

-Inability to sit still(Akathisia.) Was institutionalized because of this.

-Head squeezing, tightness from hell

-Total exhaustion. Inability to get out of bed or do anything for weeks at a time.

-Inability to handle stimulus. Having to stay in my room, because the slightest stimulation would wig me out.

-Muscle tightness all over.

--anxiety attacks, adrenaline rushes lasting days at a time.

That's what could happen if this drug bites you in the ass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

What if your family gives up on you?  I feel like giving up because I do not think they understand! I feel like giving up right now. Benzos have ruined my life. I have no people to support me and my whole world to be against me. I just dont get why I am the one who should be in this situation. I dont know who I am writing to or if anyone understands. I just feel like everyone around me hates me. I need someone to tell me how to deal with my family!!! I live at home... yeah im a loser but i have so many people to judge me and i cant take it... not much longer


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

What do you mean they gave up on you?

There's place for personal stories you'll see in the index. Post it.

Don't worry, you're not the only one here with family problems and pain.

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Why do you say you're a loser? If you're unwell, why wouldn't you live where you could get some support??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

I am getting Klonopin tomorrow when I visit my therapist. They recommended it. I had previously been on Zoloft but the side effects where horrible.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Klonopin saved my life. If I'd continued having the panic attacks, I'd have lost it. I know I was at the end of my rope when I was finally prescribed Klonopin (after a swath of bad experiences with antidepressants) and it worked so well...killed off the attacks and let me get my wits about me again. After about a month of daily use I started only taking it when I felt overly stressed or felt some anxiety start to build again - maybe once every 3-4 days. I didn't have any withdrawal issues but then I wasn't on it for long. I still use it a couple times a week as I'm a poor sleeper, which contributes to anxiety, and with Klonopin I have a totally deep restful sleep and wake up feeling great - it doesn't give me the "zombie effect". I can't say enough about it, although obviously many other people don't have the same experience.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

Have been on 8mg a day for about three years - was great at first - no anxiety - fantastic sleep - clear head - reduced visuals - but the positive effect wore off after a few months ...

Then my vision got a bit more blurry and my memory was non-existent ..

Comfortably numb is the phrase that comes to mind but at best it's a non-existence and an avoidance tactic - but gives much needed short term relief at the outset ..

Didn't really reduce my dp/dr but made me care less about it.

Also was getting depressed on it.

Tapered from 8mg to 0.5mg in about three weeks and then held it at 0.5 for about a month and stopped altogether about a month ago.

I am lucky enough to have had no withdrawal symptoms at all but I realise that withdrawal hell is just the luck of the draw and you don't know how it's going to take you until you've already formed a habit.

I've tried over 20 drugs now and I don't think drugs are the answer to dp/dr - no more for me ever from now on.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Was on 2 mg/day for nearly three years. At the beginning, I thought klono was a savior drug -- my dr dropped precipitously. But then a couple of months passed and all that changed, back to my normal dr state. So I decided to come off of it and went from 2 mg to 1.5 mg with a once step taper no problem. I guess I hadn't met the so-called threshold state. This was two years ago. Then went from 1.5 mg to 1 mg and all hell broke loose. At the time, I wasn't really stable enough to deal, so I went back to 1.5 mg and stabilized over a couple of weeks. Anyway, flashing forward two years, over the last few weeks I've started to taper and noticed that I could do it quite easily. Went down by 0.25 mg steps and just felt a little anxiety. However, as soon as I hit 0.5 mg I have suddenly developed a lot of Pure Narcotic's withdrawal symptoms: light and sound sensitivity, a crushing feeling in my head, burning feeling in my head, concentration probs, memory probs, dizziness, exhaustion, etc. Basically I feel like crap. So I'm stopping at 0.5 mg/day and praying that the symptoms go away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been on Klonopin for a few weeks now (only taking it when needed) and I must say it has helped me a lot. It helps with the panic attacks immensely, and also relieves the anxious feeling when it begins to start. It has helped my DPD slightly, because it helps to keep me alert.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

Just an update regarding withdrawal:

Been two months now since stopping Klonopin/Clonazepam completely after tapering from 8mg to 0.5mg over about four to six weeks.

Have had no withdrawal symptoms and generally feel better without it. Sleeping OK but waking earlier. Memory returned to normal and blurry vision gone. Feeling much more motivated and a bit more realistic about getting on with things.

It seems not everyone gets horrendous, long drawn-out withdrawal but you don't know how it'll grab until you stop taking Klonopin and I count myself very fortunate in that respect.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

I took Klonopin clonazapam rivitral what ever you wanna call it for 4 years for anxiety problems b4 i ever had dp i quit and didnt have next to any withdrawls some sleep disturbance but other wise got off pretty easy..
only took up 1 mg a day but no prob getting off of it and now im on again to help the dp so lifting some days doesnt do a damb thing others but i think its the right medicine for this disorder???


----------

